# Venison Taquitos



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Cook some of your venison in a crock pot or something until it shreds easily. Shred it, then add mexican spices and some salt. You can use a pack of taco seasoning, cumin, garlic, whatever you want. Once you are happy with the meat, its time to roll it up in some corn tortillas. I like to spray them with cooking spray and fry them for like 15 seconds on each side to loosen them up. Roll the meat up in the tortillas and put them on a baking sheet. Bake at 400 for 15 min or so, until they're crispy. Serve with salsa, taco sauce, sour cream, or whatever. My brother always eats like half of them before I'm even done cooking.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds good man thanks for posting


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have made those before and there FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We had a taquito feast the other night. I crocked a buffalo roast for about 6 hours with anaheim chiles, a couple of bay leaves, a little thyme, crushed black pepper and chile powder. We then deep fried the taquitos. We mad a Jalapeno cream cheese and put it inside some of them, others we put pepper jack, or green chiles etc.... Garnished with a big bowl of fresh mashed avocado, limes, sour cream, salsa and habanero hot sauce. Mmm,mmm good.

Thanks for the inspiration Cody.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

These sound like great recipes I'll have to try someday soon!


----------

